# Reverse, don't apply brake, car rolling back slightly, switch to drive, car immediately accelerates



## EL3CTRA (Nov 5, 2018)

I picked up my Model 3 last week. Love the car . I did notice something odd today and was wondering if anyone else has experienced this. 

I reversed out of a perpendicular parking space (manually not summoned), once I was positioned out of the space and ready to move forward I noticed the car was still rolling backward just a bit. Instead of putting my foot on the brake (it was rolling back very very slowly) I figured I'd just flip the lever down to the Drive position. When I did that the car started accelerating forward. Didn't have my foot on the accelerator. I caught it at maybe 5-7 mph and applied the brake. It freaked me out a bit because it seemed to me that the vehicle was going to continue accelerating. 

It seems as though it went into cruise control mode directly from reverse. I didn't use autopilot at all today. I do use the hold on brake feature.

Thoughts?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Do you have creep turned on? I can put the car into drive from reverse and it will keep rolling back until I add enough acceleration to make it go forward. I do not have creep turned on.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

There are a lot of things controlled by software on this car, but I'd encourage you to really think through and review what happened. It's very unlikely the car took off on it's own. The car will not go into Autopilot until you are driving over a certain speed limit or following another car. 

There is also a newer feature you might turn on, it is called Obstacle Aware acceleration - Acceleration is automatically limited if an obstacle is detected in front of your vehicle while driving at low speeds. Obstacle-Aware Acceleration can be enabled or disabled in Controls > Autopilot.

Is there a chance that perhaps you had your foot on the accelerator a bit and didn't realize it? This car will go form reverse to drive and vice versa at slow speeds without coming to a stop.


----------



## EL3CTRA (Nov 5, 2018)

I'll have to practice in an empty lot somewhere and see if I can figure out what I did that got me a bit rattled.


----------



## EL3CTRA (Nov 5, 2018)

Creep is not turned on.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I would take a guess that you shifted from reverse to drive, the car continued rolling back, and your previous experience driving made you push the accelerator harder than expected to compensate.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

electra said:


> I reversed out of a perpendicular parking space (manually not summoned), once I was positioned out of the space and ready to move forward I noticed the car was still rolling backward just a bit. Instead of putting my foot on the brake (it was rolling back very very slowly) I figured I'd just flip the lever down to the Drive position. When I did that the car started accelerating forward. Didn't have my foot on the accelerator. I caught it at maybe 5-7 mph and applied the brake. It freaked me out a bit because it seemed to me that the vehicle was going to continue accelerating.


do you have EAP? is there a chance that you clicked the gear selector down enough to turn on TACC?


----------



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

electra said:


> I'll have to practice in an empty lot somewhere and see if I can figure out what I did that got me a bit rattled.


Not exactly the same, but I just recently had a similar experience that freaked me out. You're right, go into a safe place and practice... See here if you haven't already;
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tacc-scary-incident.9416/


----------



## EL3CTRA (Nov 5, 2018)

JasonF said:


> I would take a guess that you shifted from reverse to drive, the car continued rolling back, and your previous experience driving made you push the accelerator harder than expected to compensate.


That could be.


----------



## EL3CTRA (Nov 5, 2018)

Tombolian said:


> Not exactly the same, but I just recently had a similar experience that freaked me out. You're right, go into a safe place and practice... See here if you haven't already;
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tacc-scary-incident.9416/


Yeah my VW had a bit of roll back in reverse but foot had to be on the brake to bring it out of reverse. The weird part was then the forward motion after putting it in drive. I don't recall having my foot on the accelerator. The car started moving forward at a pace fast enough to surprise me. I'll have to see if I can reproduce it.


----------



## EL3CTRA (Nov 5, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> do you have EAP? is there a chance that you clicked the gear selector down enough to turn on TACC?


I do have EAP. That's what I'm thinking I may have done.


----------

